

Step 1 For Sustainable Innovation: Stop Overpaying Employees, says Trip Hawkins - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/06/18/step-one-toward-sustainable-innovation-stop-overpaying-employees/

======
asimjalis
So where are these employers that are over-paying employees.

------
jmount
Tip 4: form an illegal cartel among employers because salaries are cheaper
under monopsony pricing.

~~~
hga
I've heard that the North Carolina "Research Triangle" is a "company town"
sort of place that works like that.

------
philk
Step 2: Write article to convince your competitors to pay below the odds and
refrain from poaching your best staff.

------
damienkatz
> 1\. Stop overpaying employees. Jobs now have inflated value because most
> companies assume that everyone they employ or hire is above average, which
> is a mathematical impossibility.

That's just silly. Obviously not every company can beat "average", but if you
are good at attracting and sizing up employees, then of course it's possible
to put together a great team where everyone is beyond average. It gets harder
the larger you get, but that's a long way from "Mathematical impossibility".

~~~
tbrownaw
It's also silly because if employees were in fact paid on average more than
they produce (more than they're worth), the company doing this would go broke
rather quickly.

------
theorique
_The "me, first" culture encourages too many job changes and companies are now
codependent enablers_

Silly old labor! Imagine the silliness of wanting to earn as much as you can
by exchanging your time and skill for _more_ money at place A rather than less
money at place B!

Of course, _management_ would never support a self-centered, "me first"
culture... (move along now, nothing to see here...)

------
rleisti
Step 2: Don't follow random advice that doesn't take into account the
particulars of your situation.

------
tptacek
Here, let me translate that into Hacker News English:

Don't go to work in the games industry.

~~~
gte910h
I saw "Founder of EA" and thought "That explains a few things"

~~~
ojbyrne
His other company mentioned there, 3D0 filed for bankruptcy in 2003.

~~~
gte910h
That doesn't mean anything. That's what happens to most companies.

------
JoeAltmaier
Sounds like my kind of place: "It may be a sweatshop, but at least I'm not
overpaid!"

------
theBobMcCormick
How about stop overpaying clueless shithead CEO's like this one?

------
pmichaud
This is like aged corporate manager porn. What a crock, lol

